# N=8N Pto Disengages



## tombeck (Aug 22, 2004)

I have a PTO driven pull mower on my 8N. I have been doing a lot of heavy cutting this year and periodically the PTO would disengage when heavily loaded or hitting dirt mound. It now disengages even without getting my mower up to speed with no load. Although I can re-engage it, it easily disengages even when lightly loaded.

Assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Tom.

I believe there is roll pin that causes this but can't remember for sure. I will check notes and get back with you.

Someone else may chime in before I get back to you.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

This is from notes Tom, I am not taking credit for it. I got these off a very knowleable guy name Zane. He was a Ford Tractor mechanic for years.

It is possible that the sliding coupling that engauges the shaft to the rear of the trans is worn out.
However the first thing I would check is the end play on the pto shaft.If it will go in and out as much a 1/8"or more, the problem may be that the snapring that holds the pto shaft bearing in it's housing is out of place or the bearing is worn out.If the snapring is out of its groove it may be necessary to replace the pto bearing housing in order to have a good groove to hold the snapring in place.Sometimes the snapring can be knocked out of place while bush hoggine etc and will go back in place and hold.This is if the groove is ok.

The drive coupling can be replaced by removing the tpo shaft and the left side shifter plate.Be sure that you observe the locations of things before you remove them so that you can put it back the same way it came out.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

The miracle worker and 8N mechanic of all, Zane from Alabama.
Inventor of Zang Thang and Live Thang for N tractors. A legend and I am proud to call him a friend. Good info there, Psrumors.


----------

